# Ein wirkliches ALLROUND-Notebook



## Powerwolf (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
auch wenn es hier schon so vor Notebook-Such-Threads wimmelt komm auch ich leider nicht mehr darum herum, einen solchen zu erstellen. Ich habe mich bereits durch sämtliche gängigen Notebook-Finder geklickt, allerdings komm ich mir anschließend meist auch nicht wirklich schlauer & in der Suche weitergeholfen vor.
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Das Notebook, für das ich einen Budgetrahmen von 750 € gesetzt habe, sollte zum einen gut zum studieren geeignet sein (d.h. gute Akkulaufzeit bei Textverarbeitung; gute Verarbeitung; mattes Display!, geringes Risiko, dass das Notebook kaputt geht, 15-Zoll). Zum anderen sollte es aber auf dem Laptop auch möglich sein, zu spielen. Natürlich ist mir klar, dass man für diesen Preis keine High-End Gaming Hardware bekommen wird. Allerdings wird der Laptop meine einzige derartige Anschaffung in den nächsten paar Jahren sein, und ich schiele im Moment ein wenig auf The Witcher 3, welches ich auf keinen Fall verpassen möchte. Leider kann ich aber nicht einschätzen, welche Anforderungen das Spiel am Ende haben wird (braucht man unbedingt einen vier-Kern i7 oder reicht schon ein zwei-Kern i5?, Genügen 4 GB Ram oder sollten es doch 8 GB sein? Welcher Grafik-Chip?,...). Dass ich in meinem Fall auf höhere Grafikdetails verzichten werden muss ist mir wohl klar.
Was denkt ihr, welches Notebook könnte meinen Erwartungen gerecht werden?


----------



## Dynam (30. Juli 2013)

mal ein vorschlag: Acer Aspire V5-572G-53338G50akk Core i5, 8GB, 500GB, GT 750M 4GB + mattes FULL-HD Display(Notebooksbilliger.de)
zwar weiß ich nichts über die Stabilität, jedoch dürfte auf grund des Ivy-U der Verbrauch im rahmen sein und die Spielmöglichkeit durch die 750m auch da sein.

Edit, hab gerade das neue Modell mit Haswell gefunden, währe wohl besser :

Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk

oder hier mal die verschiedenen Versionen nach Checken, gibts auch mit i7 für 799€ oder ohne OS für 740€

Idealo Aspire V5-573G


----------



## REv0X (30. Juli 2013)

2 Geräte sind nicht drin?
Ich hab auch so ein "Gaming" Laptop, aber ganz ehrlich, es macht damit einfach keinen Spass.
Für 750€ bekommst du eh nichts gutes was überhaupt zum spielen geeignet wäre, davon abgesehen sind diese Notebooks auch meistens ziemlich schwer und der Akku ist nicht wirklich gut.
Besser wäre so ein kleiner, leichter für Studium und hat einen Destop PC zum zocken für Zuhause.


----------



## Powerwolf (30. Juli 2013)

Also ersteinmal danke für die schnellen kompetenten Antworten!
@REv0X: leider nicht  Ich habe selbst auch schon daran gedacht, aber in meinem Studentenzimmer habe ich keinen Platz für einen Desktop-PC, und weil ich wohl nicht mehr allzu oft "zuhause" sein werde, macht es ja auch keinen Sinn, mir dort einen "richtigen" Computer hinzustellen.
@Dynam: Das Notebook hört sich an sich super an, danke für den Tipp, allerdings macht mich eine Sache stutzig: Ist der Prozessor mit nur 2 Kernen und nur 1,6 Ghz nicht ein wenig unterdimensioniert? Beim i7 sind es "auch nur" 2x2.0 GHZ..


----------



## Dynam (30. Juli 2013)

Powerwolf schrieb:


> @Dynam: Das Notebook hört sich an sich super an, danke für den Tipp, allerdings macht mich eine Sache stutzig: Ist der Prozessor mit nur 2 Kernen und nur 1,6 Ghz nicht ein wenig unterdimensioniert? Beim i7 sind es "auch nur" 2x2.0 GHZ..



Hab dazu nur den Prozi vergleich von Notebookcheck gefunden: http://www.notebookcheck.com/

laut der detail Seite ist hat er für Multimedia und Anspruchsvollere Aufgaben noch einige Reserven, liegt im Verlgeich aber zwischen i5 Sandy und Ivy, denke jedoch das durch die Reserven und dem geringen Verbrauch Spielen schon gut möglich sein sollte, vorallem da ein voller i7-m einiges mehr saugt und die Graka im Acer auch einiges an Arbeit erleichtert.


----------



## Powerwolf (30. Juli 2013)

Okay, danke  Im Moment liebäugele ich dann wirklich mit dem i7-Modell, auch wenn dieses mein Budget ein wenig sprengt.
Aber mal aus Vergleichszwecken: Ist es nicht sinnvoller (vor allem im Hinblick auf die neue Konsolengeneration, welche ja bekannlich acht Prozessorkerne bietet), ein Notebook zu wählen, welches einen vier-Kern i7 hat, dafür aber vielleicht eine schwächere Grafikkarte?


----------



## Dynam (30. Juli 2013)

Sicherlich ist das auch eine möglichkeit, wie ich aber bisher meist gelesen hab hängt bei Notebooks die Spieletauglich jedoch stark von den Grakas ab und zudem steigt so wieder der verbrauch stark.


----------



## combatIII (30. Juli 2013)

Schau mal ich denke das passt schon eher: MSI GE60-i750M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 750M] bei notebooksbilliger.de hab den Link gleich mit Studentenrabatt genommen.Ich glaub günstiger geht fast nicht.Uups sehe grad das da kein OS bei ist.Wenn du aber eh n bissel was drauflegen kannst im Notfall würd ich das wohl so machen.Vielleicht hast ja auch noch ne Windows Version rumliegen irgendwo.In der Beschreibung steht das 2 x SSD nachgerüstet werden kann.Hast also die Möglichkeit die 500 GB HDD drin zu lassen und dir später mal für 80 Piepen ne 120 GB SSD fürs OS zusätzlich einzubauen.Die 4 GB Ram sind auch nicht die Welt (reichen aber erstmal lang hin) können aber denk ich auch problemlos aufgerüstet werden kostet auch nicht die Welt.Dann hast das Grundgerüst günstig bekommen und steckst vielleicht über das nächste Jahr nochmal 160,- € rein und hast echt lange Spass damit.

So Long!

Chris


----------



## Powerwolf (30. Juli 2013)

Nocheinmal danke für die ganzen Antworten bisher. Was das MSI-Notebook angeht: Auf meiner Suche bin ich auch auf diverse Notebooks der GE60-Reihe von MSI gestoßen und war auch zuersteinmal drauf und dran mir ein solches zu bestellen. Die verbaute Hardware schien für diesen Preis wirklich erschwinglich. Aber nachdem ich mir den ein oder anderen Erfahrungsbericht durchgelesen habe, hat sich leider ein anderes Bild herauskristallisiert: Die Verarbeitung ist wohl eher schlecht als recht und die Laptops sind wohl alles andere als zuverlässig. Somit würde ich einen anderen Hersteller vorziehen. Allerdings habe ich leider keinen anderen Hersteller gefunden der ähnliches in einer vergleichbaren Preisklasse anbietet.  Oder bin ich zu doof zum suchen? 
Bezüglich des Acer Aspire: Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht helfen, aber der Prozessor scheint mir im Vergleich zur Grafikkarte doch irgendwie noch unterdimensioniert :-/ Der beim i7-Modell verbaute 3537U ist bei Notebookcheck auf Platz 93 gelandet, während die GT 750M auf einem guten Platz 70 gelistet ist.


----------



## combatIII (30. Juli 2013)

Die MSI Books sind nicht schlechter verarbeitet als andere in der Preisklasse mein ich.Man liest nur mehr darüber weil die Dinger gekauft werden wie geschnitten Brot und damit dann natürlich auch in sämtlichen Foren mehr User ihre Meinung kundtun.Grade Verarbeitung ist ne subjektive Geschichte was dem einen zusagt passt dem anderen lange nicht.Ich denke das du mit dem MSI nichts falsch machst.In Punkto Aufrüstbarkeit und Performance bieten die momentan einfach das bessere Gesamtbild.Schlaf ne Nacht drüber  so mach ich das meist.


----------



## Powerwolf (30. Juli 2013)

Das mit der Nacht, die ich schlafen soll, ist ne gute Idee  Ich würde mir die entsprechenden Notebooks ja auch gerne vor Ort anschauen, dann könnte ich mir ja selbst ein Bild über die Verarbeitung machen, aber die bekannten Elektrogeschäfte (Saturn, Mediamarkt,..) führen anscheinend keine MSI Notebooks 
Wenn jemand noch andere Ideen hat, wäre ich natürlich über jede weitere Rückmeldung froh


----------



## combatIII (30. Juli 2013)

Bei www.notebookcheck.com sind einige Tests zu dem GX60 mit verschiedener Ausstattung kannst da ja mal n bissel die Suche strapazieren.Das was ich da jetzt so rausgelesen habe das die Dinger im Grund recht solide sind aber die Gehäuse etwas Feintuning vertragen hätten.Da ist jetzt die Frage was heisst hier Feintuning.Ausserdem ist das die anscheinend neuste Generation der Serie vielleicht wurden einige Sachen überarbeitet und somit ausgemerzt.


----------



## Friggler (30. Juli 2013)

Falls du noch keine Entscheidung treffen konntest. Arcor hat auf ihrer Seite einen netten Bericht erstellt, was ein Computer in einer jeweiligen Preisklasse an Anforderungen haben sollte. Sind so ein paar Grundsachen genannt, wie welche Grafikarte sich zum Beispiel bei einen 500 € Rechner lohnt. Könnte eventuell noch hilfreich sein, wenn du die Werte da mal mit den Rechnern abgleichst die du in den Länden bekommst.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät  
Falls du das nachlesen willst: http://www.arcor.de/content/digital...uelle+Rechner+leisten+und+kosten+sollten.html


----------



## combatIII (30. Juli 2013)

Mal ehrlich die Seite is n Joke!High End Laptop sollte über eine Geforce verfügen!Die Aussagekraft lässt sich mit dem Nährwertgehalt von Weissbrot vergleichen.Oh man!Ehrlich!Kernschrott!Sry!Dann lieber bei Notebookcheck schauen und hier im Forum fragen.


----------



## Dynam (31. Juli 2013)

combatIII schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich die Seite is n Joke!High End Laptop sollte über eine Geforce verfügen!Die Aussagekraft lässt sich mit dem Nährwertgehalt von Weissbrot vergleichen.Oh man!Ehrlich!Kernschrott!Sry!Dann lieber bei Notebookcheck schauen und hier im Forum fragen.



Stimme ich zu, anscheinend sind laut der Seite AMD Grakas nur im Profi PC bereich drin, vorallem nenne ich einen Desktop PC mit Intel HD Grafik nicht Mittelklasse

Zum Thema, find das gehäuse von MSI sehr globig und auch sehr Plastik lastig, würde dir wirklich empfehlen mal beim Örtlichen Händler zu schauen ob er so ein Modell da hat oder bestellen kann zum anschauen, ist schon sehr geschmack Sache.


----------



## Friggler (31. Juli 2013)

Hatte den Link damals von einen Kollegen bekommen und als Lesezeichen gespeichert. Fand das eigentlich auch alles ganz schlüssig. Aber gegen euch Profis hab ich keine Chance. Wollte aber auch keine Verwirrung aufkommen lassen, vielleicht hilft es ja für den Grundsätzlichen Überblick trotzdem. Irgendwer hat sich dahinter ja schon etwas gedacht.


----------



## Powerwolf (31. Juli 2013)

Okay danke für die ganzen Ratschläge  Ich habe mich nocheinmal umgehört, und die Verarbeitung der MSI Notebooks ist wohl leider nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle. Und das muss ersteinmal die höchste Priorität sein. Ich werde mich die Tage auch noch einmal im Saturn umschauen, bevor ich mich entgültig entscheide. Aber es scheint wohl allgemeiner Konsens zu sein, dass ich in dieser Preisklasse eher auf einen Quadcore-CPU zugunsten einer potenteren Grafikkarte verzichten sollte?


----------



## combatIII (31. Juli 2013)

Friggler schrieb:


> Hatte den Link damals von einen Kollegen bekommen und als Lesezeichen gespeichert. Fand das eigentlich auch alles ganz schlüssig. Aber gegen euch Profis hab ich keine Chance. Wollte aber auch keine Verwirrung aufkommen lassen, vielleicht hilft es ja für den Grundsätzlichen Überblick trotzdem. Irgendwer hat sich dahinter ja schon etwas gedacht.


 
Dabei hat sich wirklich niemand etwas gedacht glaub mir!


----------



## Powerwolf (8. August 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt eine Weile  gebraucht, aber ich habe mich entschieden. Es wird wohl jetzt dieses Notebook ( Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E531 TopSeller N4I26GE 688526G i7-3632QM, GT740M 2GB RAM, Win7/8Pro64 bei notebooksbilliger.de ). Da muss ich zwar leider tiefer in die Tasche greifen als ich will, allerdings habe ich über die Qualität von Lonovo-ThinkPads ausschließlich positives gehört. 
Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!


----------



## Powerwolf (11. August 2013)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal. Wie gesagt hab ich mir jetzt das Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E531 mit einem Quadcore-i7 und einer nVidia GT 740M geholt, welches vorgestern auch bei mir angekommen ist. Erstmal war ich mit dem Laptop echt zufrieden, weil es meine Erwartungen hinsichtlich der Qualität erfüllt hat. Allerdings hab ich ein großes Problem: Alle Spiele Ruckeln! Bisher habe ich The Witcher 2, Crysis und die Castlevania: Lords of Shadow-Demo ausprobiert und alle drei laufen unsauber. Am schlimmsten dabei war Castlevania, welches eine mit fortschreitender Spielzeit immer größer werdende Eingabeverzögerung vorwies. Ich habe alles in 1080p mit minimalsten Details gespielt. Crysis war unter diesen Umständen noch am spielbarsten. Unter den Energiesparoptionen hatte ich natürlich "Höchstleistung" ausgewählt, und der Laptop befand sich im Netzbetrieb. In der nVidia Systemsteuerung habe ich beim Auswahlmenü für den bevorzugten Grafikprozessor von "automatische Auswahl" auf "nVidia-Hochleistungsprozessor gestellt. Allerdings blieb es beim selben Ergebnis. Was mache ich falsch? Oder (das kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen) reicht die Leisung des Laptops noch nichtmal für minimalste Details von diesen zum Großteil eher älteren Spielen aus?
VG


----------



## henderson m. (12. August 2013)

Powerwolf schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bins nochmal. Wie gesagt hab ich mir jetzt das Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E531 mit einem Quadcore-i7 und einer nVidia GT 740M geholt, welches vorgestern auch bei mir angekommen ist. Erstmal war ich mit dem Laptop echt zufrieden, weil es meine Erwartungen hinsichtlich der Qualität erfüllt hat. Allerdings hab ich ein großes Problem: Alle Spiele Ruckeln! Bisher habe ich The Witcher 2, Crysis und die Castlevania: Lords of Shadow-Demo ausprobiert und alle drei laufen unsauber. Am schlimmsten dabei war Castlevania, welches eine mit fortschreitender Spielzeit immer größer werdende Eingabeverzögerung vorwies. Ich habe alles in 1080p mit minimalsten Details gespielt. Crysis war unter diesen Umständen noch am spielbarsten. Unter den Energiesparoptionen hatte ich natürlich "Höchstleistung" ausgewählt, und der Laptop befand sich im Netzbetrieb. In der nVidia Systemsteuerung habe ich beim Auswahlmenü für den bevorzugten Grafikprozessor von "automatische Auswahl" auf "nVidia-Hochleistungsprozessor gestellt. Allerdings blieb es beim selben Ergebnis. Was mache ich falsch? Oder (das kann ich mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen) reicht die Leisung des Laptops noch nichtmal für minimalste Details von diesen zum Großteil eher älteren Spielen aus?
> VG


 
ich habe einmal gelesen dass man die "eigene" grafikkarte bei manchen laptops aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren kann. Ist die Geforce bei dir auch sicher aktiviert und nicht die nvidia oboard lösung ?
Hast du auch garantiert diese Grafikkarte im System ?


----------



## Powerwolf (12. August 2013)

Also ich habe den Laptop bisher noch nicht aufgeschraubt und nachgeguckt, aber weil die Grafikkarte in der Systemsteuerung angezeigt wird gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie vorhanden ist  Wie genau meinst du das mit dem aktivieren? Ich war nämlich selbst schon der Überzeugung, dass ich das getan habe, als ich in der nVidia Systemsteuerung den "nVidia-Hochleistungsprozessor" ausgewählt habe.
Was vielleicht noch von Belang ist: Ich habe mal die Windows-Systembewertung durchgeführt, und der kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:
Grafik: Desktopleistung für Windows-Aero: 5,1
Grafik(Spiele): 3D-Business- und Gaminggrafikleistung: 6,8
Meine Interpretation: Der Laptop scheint schon irgendwie auf die Grafikkarte zuzugreifen können...


----------



## Powerwolf (12. August 2013)

*Entschuldigung, Doppelpost*


----------



## FrauKakao (14. August 2013)

Ich hoffe die Antwort enttäuscht dich nicht, aber von der 740M darfst du keine riesige Leistung erwarten, auch nicht im Zusammenspiel mit leistungsstarker CPU. Für Lichteffekte und schöne Grafik muss nunmal die GPU ackern, besonders Kantenglättung sollte der 740M schwer zu schaffen machen. Der Detailgrad wird mehr von der CPU Leistung beeinflusst, da damit bestimmt wird wie viele Einheiten berechnet werden.

Du sagtest in deinem Post, dass du mit 1024p (Full HD) spielst. Versuch es mal mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung wie 720p (HD), das sollte die Grafikkarte entlasten und dir zumindest spielbare Framerates einbringen.

MfG


----------



## Diaflolo97 (14. August 2013)

Da stimmt was am Laptop nicht. Die 740m dürfte jedes akktuelle spiel in 1080p und minimal packen, so schwach ist die nicht, wie manche hier denken.


----------



## Powerwolf (16. August 2013)

Also bei notebookcheck ( Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ ) ist die 740m unter den Midrangegrafikkarten aufgeführt, die laut Beschreibung "[a]nspruchsvolle Spiele [...] in mittlerer Detailstufe" (!) schaffen sollte. Da sollte es also locker drin sein, ohne jedwede Details zu spielen.
Ich schätze mal, ich sollte mich mal an den Support wenden... :-/


----------



## combatIII (17. August 2013)

Welchen Treiber nutzt du?Hast schon auf der NvidiaHP mal nach einem Treiber gesucht?Oder versuch es mal mit einer älteren Version.Dazu kannst du dir den MSI Afterburner laden und im Hintergrund laufen lassen dort kannst du dann sehen welche Karte grade läuft und wie stark sie beansprucht wird (Auslastung, FPS, Temps etc.).Wenn die 740 läuft und zu 99% ausgelastet ist dann ist Ende im Gelände.In dem Fall könntest vielleicht noch schauen ob du ein paar unnötige Dienste im Hintergrund laufen hast.


----------



## Powerwolf (19. August 2013)

@combatIII: Also ich hatte leider zum Zeitpunkt deines Posts den Laptop an notebooksbilliger zurückgeschickt. Ich kriege jetzt wohl ein Ersatzgerät. Aber wäre das nicht ein großes Risiko, den Afterburner zu installieren? Denn sonst hieße es nachher, dass man den Laptop selbst durch Übertaktung kaputt gemacht habe?!


----------



## combatIII (19. August 2013)

Nein der MSI Afterburner ist in erster Linie mal ein Überwachungstool mit dem man ubertakten kann.Also MSI Afterburner installieren heißt nicht automatisch das du deine Komponenten übertaktest.


----------



## Bammbam (23. April 2014)

Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, ob du das Problem mit dem Thinkpad mittlerweile gelöst bekommen hast? Überlege mir nämlich auch das e531 mit i7 zu holen, aber es soll schon ein All-Rounder sein. D.h. wenn er aktuellere Spiele nicht mit niedriger Qualität flüssig darstellen kann wäre es für mich kein All-Rounder.

Die Frage ist also eigentlich ob es nur ein Fehler war oder ob das Notebook generell schlecht für gelegentliches Zocken geeignet ist


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2014)

Bammbam schrieb:


> Hallo, mich würde mal interessieren, ob du das Problem mit dem Thinkpad mittlerweile gelöst bekommen hast? Überlege mir nämlich auch das e531 mit i7 zu holen, aber es soll schon ein All-Rounder sein. D.h. wenn er aktuellere Spiele nicht mit niedriger Qualität flüssig darstellen kann wäre es für mich kein All-Rounder.


 
Es gibt mittlerweile das E540 mit Haswellprozessor.


----------

